# Newer Denon - Playing Music and watching TV at the same time



## benm024 (Feb 28, 2011)

All,

I have a new 4311 and I have read the bad news that you cannot use video select function with HDMI Sources.

My bottom line is I want to listen to a Logitech Squeezbox Touch (analog output) and watch my Cable box (HDMI) at the same time. The only ways I could find to do this was:

1. run component cables in place of HDMI from Cable box. Really want to do HDMI so this is out. Also can't run both HDMI and component at the same time as cable box does not allow this.

2. Run Squeezebox analog to the Sat/Tv input on the receiver (This is the input my cable box uses). This will work but I have to go through a bunch of menu clicks to change Input mode on that source from Auto to Analog, and then back again when I want to watch TV. This is extreamly annoying and no way my wife is going to go for this. I have a logitech Harmony 1100 that I could leverage to do this but there is no button I can find that makes this doable quickly. I suppose I could create a menu, left, left, left, down, down, left, left, down, enter, return, ect... sequence when I turn on the Touch and the TV but this won't really fly either do the time you have to sit there and point the remote at the equipment to cycle through all that garbage.

oh, and also, there is no component input on the TV (only HDMI) so going from cable box to TV directly is out.

Suggestions welcomed. Please help!

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ben, it would seem like number 2 is the way to go with setting up a Macro on your Remote Control to do all of the switching necessary. HDMI, while convenient, often imposes strict setup rules. I wish there was a magic option that would avoid all of this, but to the best of my knowledge, there is not.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

